# mechanic



## newkidontheblock (Feb 18, 2014)

hi

can anyone recommend a decent mechanic who is not going to charge me an arm and a leg?

thanks


----------



## newkidontheblock (Feb 18, 2014)

any response?

this is for abu dhabi


----------

